# Anti-Detection Film?



## Rocker420 (Apr 11, 2007)

I recently made a post asking about heat sensor protection, and some people pointed me in the path of the poly shield, witch is great but expensive as hell. So i was looking around to see if i can find it for cheaper or something like it for cheap. and i did. but its so cheap in price that i don't know if it even works as good or even at all. So i was wondering if anyone has tried this

http://www.hydroponics-hydroponics.com/pd_antidetection.cfm

If so please give me some comments on how well it works or if i should just spend the $300 for the polyshield.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 11, 2007)

I found this also and have been wondering the same thing. I've also been wondering how well the poly shield actually works. This is a pretty big concern to me and I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Rocker420 (Apr 11, 2007)

Well i just found out actually that the web site i listed doesnt ship to the US. So dont even bother unless you find it somewhere else. Im just gonna fork up the money for the poly shield. I know it works cus a good friend of mine uses it on all of his grow rooms and he hasnt had any problems yet.


----------



## Firepower (Apr 11, 2007)

I found this company that ships internationally with Fed Ex, i believe is the same thing...

http://www.greenfinger-hydroponics.co.uk/articledetails.php?ArticleID=718


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 11, 2007)

you know...I was just looking at space blankets which are also made of mylar film. They also reflect 90% of body heat back...I'm pretty sure they also reflect 90-93% of light back. So I'm wondering if this stuff is any different than a typical emergency blanket.


----------



## Rocker420 (Apr 12, 2007)

So your saying a space blanket works as a light reflection and a heat reflection as well?


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 12, 2007)

If you live in the USA dont sweat anti detection film. It was found unconstitutional to fly over your home and use heat sensing devices due to privacy laws.

Stunzeed..


----------



## Rocker420 (Apr 12, 2007)

I dunno man, i live next to a highway and i have the chopper flying over all the time, and my grow room is gonna be putting off alot of heat.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 12, 2007)

Taking the extra step for a little extra peace of mind is priceless in my book...


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 12, 2007)

Rocker- Space/emergency blankets were designed to keep reflect your body heat back to you incase you were stranded in a cold environment. They claim to reflect 90% of the heat back. They also reflect sunlight incase you are stranded in a hot environment. This is to keep you cool and from getting heat stroke and also to help slow dehydration. They are made of mylar and mylar reflects 90-95% of light. So after reading that companies description I'm almost wondering if this is just the same technology with a fancy name. 

Personally, I'm just going to front the extra money and go with poly shield. $185 for a 6 x 100 ft roll is really not bad at all. And I'd rather have the piece of mind knowing I'm protected againt the infrared scanners. 

Amen DL.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 12, 2007)

Personally, I use space blankets.  Super cheap and do the trick.  They are mylar but don't have the price tag of a hydro shop.  Some may complain due to the surface not being flat, but, that has had no visual effect with my grow whatsoever.  Mine is only 2 mill unlike some 4 mill mylar rolls that can be bought, so it is a not something you want to be running through.  I do fold mine up every day and I have not had an issue with it tearing.  Just don't abuse it.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 12, 2007)

I plan to just set it up in the grow box one time and leave it. How come you take it down everyday?


----------



## Rocker420 (Apr 12, 2007)

You know iv used this installation that is more like a styrofoam but it also has a mylar material on one side, and i was thinking maby I could use that and it would keep the heat in and reflect as well. Think it could work?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 12, 2007)

eh, maybe? Not sure if that was made to keep the infrared from getting through though. I'm going to just put my money into a roll of poly shield. Seems to have been ade specifically for this purpose so I'm going to go with that and not take any shortcuts.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 12, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> I plan to just set it up in the grow box one time and leave it. How come you take it down everyday?



I don't take it down, I just roll it up so I can get into my grow room.  The space blanket and black plastic separate my flower and veg rooms.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 12, 2007)

oh ok. gotcha now.


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 12, 2007)

I agree it is good for peace of mind. I was merely stating the law. Being as you live so close to a freeway in what must be a big city due to them having a chopper I would for sure put some up. I wouldnt put it past cops to use heat sensing devices to find you and then not mentioning that in court. I just dont even live in a city with their own chopper so* I* dont sweat it.:guitar: 


Stunzeed..


----------



## buddog (Nov 25, 2007)

what u think about this stuff at lowes reflectix foil insulation i am also troubled IR detection think it wood help.







http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=13358-56291-13358&lpage=none


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 25, 2007)

no the reflective insulation isnt good for anti dectection it is good however if your haveing a heat/cold issue and it only reflects at about 60%.


----------

